# Error 0xc000000f



## Bob183 (May 12, 2016)

There is a blue screen on my laptop that says error 0xc000000f


----------



## Bob183 (May 12, 2016)

When i entered chkdsk C: /f /r /x it shows this pic


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

You will need to boot from your Installation Media
Once you've booted to the DVD, then try the following:


· Do a Startup Repair by booting to the genuine Windows Vista Installation Disk (or one you can borrow from ANYONE) or from a Recovery Disk. Here's the procedure: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial148.html. To boot to the CD you may need to change the BIOS to make the CD-drive first in the boot sequence. To do that, wait for the screen that tells you the F key to push to access the boot menu or boot setup. Push it quickly. Make the changes, save your work, and exit. Put the CD in the drive and reboot. When prompted, push any key to boot from the CD.

If you don't have either disk, you can make a bootable Recovery Disk using http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/ along with burning software like: http://www.snapfiles.com/get/active-isoburner.html and, of course, a blank CD.

If that doesn't resolve the problem, try the following:


To run the Bootrec.exe tool, you must start Windows RE. To do this, follow these steps: 

1. Put the Windows Vista installation disc in the disc drive, and then start the computer. 
2. Press a key when you are prompted. 
3. Select a language, a time, a currency, a keyboard or an input method, and then click *Next*. 
4. Click *Repair your computer*. 
5. Click the operating system that you want to repair, and then click *Next*. 
6. In the *System Recovery Options* dialog box, click *Command Prompt*. 
7. Type Bootrec.exe, and then press ENTER.

*
Note *If rebuilding the BCD does not resolve the startup issue, you can export and delete the BCD, and then run this option again. By doing this, you make sure that the BCD is completely rebuilt. To do this, type the following commands at the Windows RE command prompt: 

· bcdedit /export C:\BCD_Backup 
· c: 
· cd boot 
· attrib bcd -s -h -r 
· ren c:\boot\bcd bcd.old 
· bootrec /RebuildBcd


Good luck and I hope this helps!


----------



## Bob183 (May 12, 2016)

Hi @dave 
I followed your instructions and showed this pic
But the error is still there when i open my laptop


----------



## Bob183 (May 12, 2016)

Hi this is the pic


----------



## Bob183 (May 12, 2016)

Dave Cummings said:


> You will need to boot from your Installation Media
> Once you've booted to the DVD, then try the following:
> 
> 
> ...


What should i do next?


----------



## Bob183 (May 12, 2016)

Then i cant enter in the option of bootable device because this happens what to do???


----------



## fd2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm also having problem with BCD with error oxc000001 on windows 10 looks like there is no solution except format drive and reinstall. I contacted Microsoft and that's the only solution they offered. seems like there's a problem with win8 and win10 bcd. you can try disabling secure boot in the bios.
*
*


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the cmd for windows ten has changed open a cmd prompt as you did to run the vista os instructions, this time run this cmd:-

bootsect /nt60 drive_letter: /mbr You need to insert your OS drive letter assume c: the cmd looks like this:-

bootsect /nt60 c: /mbr


----------



## fd2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

hope you have better luck with bootsect /nt60 c: /mbr

tried that to fix error oxc000001 and didn't work, ended up formatting drive and installing win7


----------

